# Joinery Blasphemy - Picking a Biscuit Jointer



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey guys,

I foresee myself needing to buy a biscuit jointer in the near future to do a small addition to a cash register in a retail store. I know, I am angering the woodworking gods, but this really is more of a commercial situation using plywood where "real" joinery is not feasible.

That being said, What biscuit jointer do you guys recommend? I can't buy a Lamello or a Festool. Those are not feasible options, but the rest (Porter-Cable, Dewalt, Ryobi, etc.) are free game. I see myself using this sometimes but not religiously, which is why I rule out the more expensive ones. So, which ones do y'all like?

Thanks


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a PC that I like, handle on the fence.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

PC or DeWalt are great machines… I bought one 2 years ago and used it seldom, so in reality unless you plan on using it a lot it doesn't matter.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have the Dewalt and can recommend it highly. I find myself using a few biscuits on each project. Even on projects primarily built with mortise and tenon construction, there is always a need for a biscuit joiner.

Dust collection is excellent with a shop vac. The Dewalt brand biscuits fit the slot snugly for good alignment. 
It is a great tool.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I think the ones with the rack and pinion fences are probably 
the better ones.

I had a Freud with a clamp on fence and it was always slipping
out of parallel. I think among more modestly priced joiners the
PC, DeWalt and Makita have the rack and pinion fences.

There are many ways to use a biscuit joiner that don't require
a fence and that's how I used the Freud. For angled joinery
you really need a good fence.

I think Freud recognized the error in their design and produced
a joiner called "Avanti" for awhile with a rack and pinion.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I've only used the PC but have owned it for years and it's a solid tool.


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

No need to get defensive, it's just a tool. I have a PC that I use sometimes to align edge glue ups. it works great.


----------



## Rxmpo (Feb 23, 2008)

I have the Dewalt and works great every time…Agree with Loren about rack & pinion. I see them on CL all the time cheap because they are a specialty tool.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/category/3


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

PC or dewalt are the go to's. If you'll never use the ff size (ultra small) biscuits, get the dewalt as it's usually cheaper.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

My favorite is PC, but I've owned DW and those are nice too. I'd look for either one of those on CL.


----------



## WibblyPig (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a PC you can have for 25.00 plus shipping from St. Louis. Can't remember the model but it comes in a metal carrying case. (I'd send it for the cost of shipping but have to charge something or my wife will get bent out of shape like a pretzel since I want to get a wide belt sander).


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Where I used to work I had a PC 557 which I liked, at my home shop I have a PC 555, which has a little less power, but is quieter and I find the ergonomics a little better. The fence on the 557 was better than the one that came with the 555, the accessory adjustable fence PC sold for the 555 is almost as good as the 557, if it only had the rack and pinion system, it would be as good. From what I've seen an excellent condition used 555 can be had for as little as $60, a 557, closer to twice that.


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

I have one I picked for making some cabinets from plywood, they were not intended to be "fine woodworking" but they came out very nice. I got it at Harbor Frieght for 40 bucks wirth a coupon. It is not adjustable for angle work, but it does fine for what I use it for. easy to set the depth of cut and easy to set the height of where the cut will be. I have had no problems with it comeing out of paralell. I have had for maybe 5 years? I'm happy with it,but it does not get used often.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

If you don't need or use it that often you could just buy and use a slot cutter/router bit. Works like a charm.


----------



## bobbyt99 (Jan 16, 2010)

Until recently, I haven't used biscuits in my projects. However, I stumbled across some videos on Youtube and they raised my interest. I have a cheap, no-name $50 machine that I bought years ago and when I got it I put it aside because of not being able to set the height properly. Long story short… even when I did get it to the desired height it would slip out after 4 or 5 cuts.

My new found interest brought me to HD where I picked up a Ryobi, brought it home and again it had adjustment issues. I brought it back and picked up a PC 557 "Deluxe" as they call it. Fantastic machine. One small thing… the dust bag is useless. After 4 or 5 cuts the chute blocks up and it starts making a mess. However, hooked up to the shop-vac solves this problem. I've yet to understand how the quality control guys at PC could have ever let the machine hit the market knowing full well that this was an issue. But like I said… the machine more than makes up for this minor annoyance.

-Bobby


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Great input guys. I will be perusing CL for one. WibblyPig, I might be PMing you to buy yours, depending on what kind of deals I can get around here.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a nice PC that I bought years ago when BC first came out or became popular. They are time savers, fast and accurate. Now days I have more time to do projects and I have gone back to lock joints, finger joints and dovetails. They give the project more class and beauty. They make projects look more expensive and that the maker shows more pride in his work. There is nothing a BC can do that can't be done better with conventional joinery. Take time, patience and pride and let that BC sit in the shelf and gather dust.

This is just my opinion and does not reflect the opinions of management. The wife is pushing me to finish a small curio table I promised for Christmas.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

WibblyPig, just sent you a message about possibly buying yours….


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

My older PC is from about 2001. I've used it many times, especially for hard butt joints where there is just no other way. A good example is I rebuild guitar headstocks. After cutting as big of inverted V as I can, I will biscuit one side on, let it dry, then cut a straight line and put on the other side. I get a huge paddle-like headstock that I can then cut to the desired shape. One caveat about BJ, you always need to know where they are, so when cutting back, you don't expose one. Other than that, they have been good to me and the Porter-Cable is a horse.


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

You may not be able to afford a Lamello, but you can't afford to not watch their videos. You will never look at the humble biscuit joiner the same again. This video also has some good ideas for assembly tables too:






Check out the Zeta P2 video too, If you really want to see want to see some interesting ideas.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

That Zeta P2 is unreal!


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

My first biscuit jointer was a DeWalt and I loved it until it developed alignment problems. I got a PC and never warmed up to it (still have it virtually unused in the plastic case). Several years ago I got a Lamello Top 20 S4 and really love it-yes, it is expensive but it is extremely well made, with most surfaces having been machined to close tolerances, and the blade height is adjustable relative to the fixed fence (and there is an adjustable fence option also). I use it almost exclusively with plywood. Under the circumstances you've set out, I'd recommend the DeWalt.


----------



## nicholasrhall (Aug 19, 2012)

Woodenoyster: I'm glad you posted this question. I use a dowel jig quite a bit for aligning large panels for glueup, but I had never really thought much about a biscuit jointer. I learned a lot reading some of the posts (thanks Basswood for the Lamello link). That Zeta 2 is pretty awesome.


----------



## HamS (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a pc. I am happy with it,but use it less than I anticipated I would. It is always there and ready. I have switched to pocket screws for most of the quick joinery jobs.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a mid 90s Porter Cable which I loved. Then I used a friends DeWalt at a jobsite and suddenly I don't love the PC quite as much. I liked the fence on the yellow one better and felt that the effort to make the plunge cut was less.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

My PC557 is a type 3 but has no setting for FF size biscuits, was it necessary to change blades for that size? Or was that something that came later?


----------



## bobbyt99 (Jan 16, 2010)

Rick… I just got the newest PC 557 deluxe. It has an #FF setting but the blade has to be changed to a 2" blade. This blade has to be bought separately. I think I read somewhere that it is around $40.00 for it.

-Bobby


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah I found a blurb elsewhere saying the type 3 came with a 2" blade, I'll have to dig out the plastic box and take a look.

Found this little history lesson on Amazon, posted by someone calling themselves "tooolboxx" [sic]:
Type 1: Discontinued after patent infringement lawsuit over copying ELU's (DeWalt's) fence.

Type 2: Discontinued due to a quickly redesigned fence that did not register correctly for face-slotting.

Type 3: Fully redesigned fence (award winning fence leads to the Type 3 consistantly winning best of class in reviews). Discontinued when Porter Cable is sold and manufacturing is moved to Mexico.

Type 4: New style motor - now 7amp. Made in Mexico and now has a red switch. No longer includes the 2" blade, which is not inexpensive; sells for $50.00 on Amazon.

*Porter Cable Model 557 Types 1, 2 & 3 were all 7.5 amp and Made in the USA. The 7.0 amp being sold now is the Type 4. « Show Less


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I have had a DeWalt for about 4 years and it has served me well even but I am not a heavy user.

Having some physical difficulties with the shape of some of the biscuit joiners I have had no issues with the DeWalt model whatsoever. The chip collection works, sort of, as it seems to plug up easily.


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

I use an el cheapo HF that I replaced the stock blade on. If you do miters then don't get the HF. Works fine for occasional use.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

OLDNOVICE … if your DeWalt is like mine, it came from the factory with a little "nub" cast in place that is inside the dust chute … grab it with a pair of pliers and break it out of there … plugging will stop instantly, HOWEVER … you will have to be extremely careful to not stick your fingers in there … that is the supposed purpose of the nub !!!


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I bought this craftsman model for ~$85. I haven't used too often. But its done a fine job when I have used it.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

If you do not think you will using it much past this one job, use dowels. Everyone has a drill.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Would you consider dowels instead of biscuits ? It would save you buying a machine you might seldom use in the future.I sold my biscuit joiner a good while back as I did not like biscuit joinery. It was a dewalt and I got most of my money back so no great loss. I would still advise on dowels even if you had a b j as they are much better imho have safe fun Alistair


----------



## ferstler (Oct 5, 2008)

Tedstor, that Craftsman unit is basically identical to the Ryobi. I have the latter, and it actually works well. The grip is vastly different from most other brands, however, and while some users do not like that style I prefer it to the more conventional designs.

Actually, I use biscuits very little these days, preferring instead Kreg pocket screws in combination with butt joints and carpenter's glue. They seem stronger than biscuits, although one has to be careful with pocket screws, as they will slightly shift the workpieces out of alignment as the slack it taken up. They are also considerably faster to work with than biscuits and the workpiece can be handled immediately even with the glue still wet.

Howard Ferstler


----------

